# can I run 2 powered Locos with my MRC Tech 3 ?



## Great SaltLake Route (Mar 1, 2014)

I want to run sister or elephant locos, both powered for big hauls of empty hoppers, will my Tech 3 do it or do I need a bigger transformer?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I have an MRC 200 (Tech 4) and it'll run two locos, but the speeds aren't the same. 

It is my understanding that to run "paired", powered locos the speed needs to be matched.

Not sure if that helps you, but there it is.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Great Salt lake route

As Stumpy says, consisting two locos is an
iffy proposition using DC. The speed of the
two locos must be close otherwise they'll be
fighting each other.

Your MRC has enough power to run two locos so
test the speed of the ones you want to consist.
Put them on the track (without cars) and watch their speed
in relation to each other.
If they are reasonably close, but not exact, put
the faster loco at the head.

But first, make sure the locos are well lubricated,
and the wheel treads are clean to provide smooth
electrical conductivity.

Don


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Short answer, yes.

As long as the gearing speeds on the two locos aren't majorly different, the speed matching should be *that* big of a problem - if they're not matched they might not run as smooth as they could, and one may push or pull the other, but if you're loading a really long train of cars behind it so they both really have to pull, you might not even notice.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*MRC Tech7*

I recently purchased a dual MRC tech 7.
I'm anxiously waiting it's arrival.
How does it compare to the older ones of 40 years ago?
Regard's,
tr1


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

tr1 said:


> I recently purchased a dual MRC tech 7.
> I'm anxiously waiting it's arrival.
> How does it compare to the older ones of 40 years ago?
> Regard's,
> tr1


The MRC "Tech" series are the best DC power packs on the market.


----------

